# [SQL] - Bestimmten Datensatz lesen



## kasal (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Ich möchte mit select aus einer tabelle z.B. den zweiten Datz auslesen. Ich habe keine ID Spalte o.ä. in der Tabelle an der ich mich oritentieren könnte.. möchte einfach den zweiten Datensatz aus der Tabelle haben. Ist das überhaupt so möglich weil ich hab dazu gar nichts gefunden (weder Forensuche noch Google). 

Ich bedanke mich aber schonmal im Vorraus!!


Gruß,
kasal


----------



## vop (14. Oktober 2009)

Woher weißt du, dass du den zweiten Datensatz benötigst?

Wenn du kein eindeutiges Kriterium hast, anhand dessen der gewünschte Datensatz an Platz 2 landet, dann könnte es passieren, dass er aufgrund Datenbankinterner Optimierungen irgendwann als dritter oder erster Datensatz erscheint.

Du solltest deine Abfrage so stellen, dass du den Satz eindeutig identifizieren kannst.


----------



## kasal (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Der zweite Datensatz war nur ein Beiespiel. Ich möchte einen Paging-Mechnismus erstellen, der mir z.B. die Datensätze 5-10 liefert. 

Ich verwende den SQL Server 2000, daher funktioniert ROW_NUMBER() leider nicht..


Gruss,
kasal


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey,


Also du möchtest eine "Blätterfunktion" erstellen?
gibt es den "LIMIT" - Parameter?

```
SELECT * FROM TABELLE LIMIT 0,10
```


```
LIMIT 11,20 ...
```


bo


----------

